
You Shouldn't Trust Discord - ClawsOnPaws
https://cadence.moe/blog/2020-06-06-why-you-shouldnt-trust-discord
======
elliekelly
Photos shared on discord via DM can be accessed by anyone at all. They’re not
password protected and it’s relatively easy to brute force* the URL of the
photo if you have any other URL from that particular conversation to give you
the “server” ID. Even easier if there’s a time of day you know a photo was
sent because of the way a “snowflake” is generated for the image. That’s
always seemed like a pretty gaping security hole to me but I never see anyone
mention it.

* Not sure if that’s the right term when it’s not a password?

